# How often can tetras breed?



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Holy cow, this is the 3rd time they bred, first was Thursday last week, then Saturday, and then now. Its always the same tetras too I'm 100% sure. Every time there's a splash in the tank hundreds of eggs are released, guess I don't have to feed any of the fish this morning. But how many times or rather how often can they go at it? I thought they would take a week maybe more to recover, but looks like I'm wrong.

Here's a picture from Thursdays session


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

Congrats on all the eggs


----------



## aqua59 (Nov 9, 2011)

Very cool. what kind of Tetras are they?


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

those are buenos aires tetra eggs mixed with some serpae tetras and dwarf neons.


----------

